# my first ivf ... query. Cardiff!



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm new here so hello everyone.. 

Had a voicemail when i came back from my honeymoon last week to say that i didn't need to go to my next appointment and asked me to ring for a chat. So the day after i got back i called... I wad told that im in the next lot to have treatment. I was buzzing! She said she'd call very soon with my date. So anxious now... How long after this phone call did people start the treatment? 
She told ne very soon but its been a week and I've not heard back yet. 

Xx


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi

Have you received the phone call yet? Is this your first cycle? I'm waiting my second cycle, phoned 15th august and was told I was in the next lot to be called but haven't had that phone call yet.  

Good luck!!

Carly


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope. Still nothing. 
Yeah this is my first cycle, what happened with your first cycle. how long did it take after the call to say your in the next batch.


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi 

For the first treatment we didn't get a phone call it was a letter, but apparently they will ring for second treatment appointment, heard nothing yet.
First treatment 17 eggs fertilised, had 5 day blast put back in but had a bfn :-( 
Hope it all works out for you! Keep on to them!


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I called them yesterday. Theyd forgotten to call me back with my appointment for my group session so have it next week  treatment planning appointment should be the week after!


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, where in cardiff are you having treatment, lwc or crew or somewhere else?


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey, Im having mine in Cardiff, how about you?


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

yes we r at CRGW in Cardiff x


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

University hospital of wales. We've got our schedule, we are just waiting for day 21 to start injecting. We are on the long protocol. Have you started now?


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

hiya yes we are on long protocol too!!!! and it is long!!! lol 

We are nearly through it now though  

any questions then just ask away  

we have egg collection hopefully a week monday eeeekkk!!!


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey  
have you had egg collection yet? 
im on day 3 of suprecur. Baseline scan is booked for the 28th. 
so anxious... Not sleeping. 
debating whether to take some time off work. Are you working?


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

We've had egg collection and embryo transfer just waiting now which is soooo hard!! x

Not really booked anything off work just taking it a bit easier x


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Its soooo long. I just wish it was collection day already. I'm on day 6 of suprecur injections. Got my baseline scan booked for 28th and collection booked for 11th November. Just hoping my bleed comes and my lining is thin enough to stick to these dates. Don't think i could wait any longer. How long after starting injections did you get your bleed? And how long was it for? 
im not sure if its supposed to be around your usual period date or if the injections make you bleed. I hope they do as im super irregular. Good luck on your collection.. Hope it goes great and you get lots of eggs


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ohh! Didn't realise there was a page two. How did collection go? Was your partner allowed to be with you. I'm worried about him being bored and having nowhere to go. 
when you due to test? 
you have 2 put back in?


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey yeah our egg collection was back on oct 11th and our embryo transfer was the 16th  

We were both on the suprecur chelle was on it a few more days than me though, i think we both ended up doing well over 40 injections of suprecur and then chelle had about 2 weeks of the stimms.
We both had a bleed on around day 12-14 i think, i remember being worried as it was expected earlier but we were both later.  My bleed was only about 2-3 days which they normally are and chelles was 8-10 days and they are normally 3-4 days!

I wouldnt get too set on your dates, thats we did and then it was moved like 3 times!!!! as they really dont know how your follicles will react to the drugs etc, it could be sooner or later than they predict  

I couldnt go in for egg collection, but it was only about 15-20 mins long and chelle was out of it anyway so it wasnt that bad! I waited in a little room that she got ready in, then they brought her back into there to recover.

We are due to test on tue 29th oct


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

We only had 1 put back in


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ive not had a bleed yet. Will they still do my baseline scan on the 28th if i havent had a bleed?
are you both having ivf then?
Not long now til she tests then? how you both doing inn the 2ww? I bet thats the worst bit. 
hoping for it to be all out of the way by xmas.. hopefully have a xmas miracle


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

we are doing partner to partner egg sharing, so im using her eggs, we are not both trying to conceive lol ill be the one carrying hopefully


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

im not sure if they will still do baseline scan or not, dont worry you still have time to have your bleed, if it doesnt come by the day or 2 before i would ring them to see what they say x


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

read our ivf diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312294.0


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

My bleeding started tonight  
going to read your diary now


----------

